# Mobil 1 ESP on sale



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

FYI, For March 2015, $38 for 5 quarts at Pep Boys in the USA. DEF is $11 for 2.5 gallons.
Check page 9 of http://www.pepboys.com/weeklyad/

Note: Oil price include a filter. At my local store, they usually do not have the 335d diesel oil filter. Instead, I get a filter for my other non-diesel car.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Love tips like this. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

montr said:


> FYI, For March 2015, $38 for 5 quarts at Pep Boys in the USA. DEF is $11 for 2.5 gallons.
> Check page 9 of http://www.pepboys.com/weeklyad/
> 
> Note: Oil price include a filter. At my local store, they usually do not have the 335d diesel oil filter. Instead, I get a filter for my other non-diesel car.





FredoinSF said:


> Love tips like this. Thanks for the heads up!


Don't forget, there's a $15 rebate for M1 when you buy 5 qts + a M1 filter! http://slickdeals.net/f/7701409-5qt...from-15-after-12-rebate-in-walmart-stores?v=1

BTW, Walmart is currently at $27 for a 5 qt jug, so if you're not adverse to hanging out with Walmartians, then you can save a ton of money and stockpile your own oil before the next oil embargo.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Flying Ace said:


> BTW, Walmart is currently at $27 for a 5 qt jug, so if you're not adverse to hanging out with Walmartians, then you can save a ton of money and stockpile your own oil before the next oil embargo.


Not at all but do they stock the LL04? I know Pep Boys does.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

jfxogara said:


> Not at all but do they stock the LL04? I know Pep Boys does.


M1 0-40 is what I use in my M3.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Flying Ace said:


> Don't forget, there's a $15 rebate for M1 when you buy 5 qts + a M1 filter! http://slickdeals.net/f/7701409-5qt...from-15-after-12-rebate-in-walmart-stores?v=1
> 
> BTW, Walmart is currently at $27 for a 5 qt jug, so if you're not adverse to hanging out with Walmartians, then you can save a ton of money and stockpile your own oil before the next oil embargo.


I called Mobil1 to find out if Pep Boys is a participation retailer. They told me YES.

I downloaded the rebate form and I can claim $30 if I buy 10 liters and 2 filters. Today I got 10 liters of Mobil1 10w30 ESP and 2 oil filter (for the Honda) for a total of $76 before rebate. After rebate, it will be $46. Not bad at all for one of the best oil


----------



## digitaldav (Dec 3, 2010)

montr said:


> I called Mobil1 to find out if Pep Boys is a participation retailer. They told me YES.
> 
> I downloaded the rebate form and I can claim $30 if I buy 10 liters and 2 filters. Today I got 10 liters of Mobil1 10w30 ESP and 2 oil filter (for the Honda) for a total of $76 before rebate. After rebate, it will be $46. Not bad at all for one of the best oil


This oil is $12.79 qt. How did you pay $76. for 10?


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

montr I asked on others posts but I can't find mobil1 10w30 ESP. They only list 0w30, 5w30, 5w40 with ESP and BMW LL04 classification.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

digitaldav said:


> This oil is $12.79 qt. How did you pay $76. for 10?


ON first post:
Check page 9 of http://www.pepboys.com/weeklyad/

It is on sale at Pep Boys this month. You have to buy at the same time a Mobil 1 oil filter to get that price. Also, there is a rebate from Mobil 1.

At my local store, the 10w30 ESP LL04 is on the shelf.


----------



## digitaldav (Dec 3, 2010)

montr said:


> ON first post:
> Check page 9 of http://www.pepboys.com/weeklyad/
> 
> It is on sale at Pep Boys this month. You have to buy at the same time a Mobil 1 oil filter to get that price. Also, there is a rebate from Mobil 1.
> ...


10w30 is on my stores shelf also, but thats not on sale..
The esp oil thats on sale is formula M 5w-40. Not 5w30...


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

digitaldav said:


> 10w30 is on my stores shelf also, but thats not on sale..
> The esp oil thats on sale is formula M 5w-40. Not 5w30...


I do not understand unless the sale is a regional one. Both the 5w30 and 5w40 ESP are on sale.
Here is the sale item.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

digitaldav said:


> This oil is $12.79 qt. How did you pay $76. for 10?


think he bought the 5 qt jug, then deduced it down to price per quart.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Flying Ace said:


> think he bought the 5 qt jug, then deduced it down to price per quart.


No. The 10w30 ESP LL04 is only available in 1 liter container at the store. I got 10 liters and 2 filters.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I went for the triple play. Since our 335Ds need 8L (really more like 7.5L), I needed to do it 3x to get 15L. I then paid the god awful full price of $12.79 for the last one to get 2 changes worth. I got filters for the other cars (2 dodge truck and 1 mustang filter). 

Last time around (Pep boys ESP special) I got the BMW 335D filter. I then got a dealer oil filter to compare them. The Pep boys filter was german made (i recall it says MAHN on it). The OEM filter has rubber seal on it in a different place than the aftermarket. So, i haven't used the aftermarket one. I'm not going to worry about eating $15 to use the correct filter. I'll go look at it and perhaps post a picture of it here. It's funny because it's in a purolator box.

Please don't hate me for doing it three times. They had 26L of it there. They can get plenty of 5w-30 ESP from other Houston locations. I did the online rebate too but it's limit 2 per household. I figure saving $30 is help enough.


----------



## digitaldav (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok Montr.
You were correct. I just picked up 10qts of 5w30 and 2 filters for the price you listed. Thanks, that's by far the best price I have ever seen on this ridiculously expensive oil. Don't forget there is a mobile one rebate of $15 times 2.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

BB_cuda said:


> I went for the triple play. Since our 335Ds need 8L (really more like 7.5L), I needed to do it 3x to get 15L. I then paid the god awful full price of $12.79 for the last one to get 2 changes worth. I got filters for the other cars (2 dodge truck and 1 mustang filter).
> 
> Last time around (Pep boys ESP special) I got the BMW 335D filter. I then got a dealer oil filter to compare them. The Pep boys filter was german made (i recall it says MAHN on it). The OEM filter has rubber seal on it in a different place than the aftermarket. So, i haven't used the aftermarket one. I'm not going to worry about eating $15 to use the correct filter. I'll go look at it and perhaps post a picture of it here. It's funny because it's in a purolator box.
> 
> Please don't hate me for doing it three times. They had 26L of it there. They can get plenty of 5w-30 ESP from other Houston locations. I did the online rebate too but it's limit 2 per household. I figure saving $30 is help enough.


no shame in doing the triple play. Also, the M1 filters are on a separate rebate for the filter itself, so now you can double dip and get the oil & filter rebate as well.
If you need more address, use your family/friends/work addresses if needed to get them all redeemed.


----------



## regdfry (Mar 1, 2015)

OP, thanks for the great money saving TIP!

Picked up 10 quarts of Mobil 1 ESP 5w30, and two cases of DEF for the next 35d oil change. Saved $76 on two Mobil 1 filters (for my old van) and the oil at checkout. DEF was also discounted a few dollars a case. Submitted for $30 Mobil rebate. Plus my purchases earned me a $10 reward at Pep Boys (via their rewards program I registered for about a decade ago).

*So, this single post saved me over $100!*

Thanks again.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

regdfry said:


> OP, thanks for the great money saving TIP!
> 
> Picked up 10 quarts of Mobil 1 ESP 5w30, and two cases of DEF for the next 35d oil change. Saved $76 on two Mobil 1 filters (for my old van) and the oil at checkout. DEF was also discounted a few dollars a case. Submitted for $30 Mobil rebate. Plus my purchases earned me a $10 reward at Pep Boys (via their rewards program I registered for about a decade ago).
> 
> ...


btw, M1 filters may be on sale on Amazon, check it out if the overall savings is better buying the filters here. They qualify for the rebate as well.

http://slickdeals.net/f/7722171-mobil-1-extended-performance-oil-filters-m1-110-or-m1-108-9-m1-201-7


----------



## Frediesel (Apr 28, 2012)

Bought some oil and filters yesterday. Pep Boys only had 9 in stock when I called in the a.m., but they were able to have another liter delivered by the time I got there around 8 p.m.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

i did the online rebate about a week ago. The site said i would get an email in a few days to let me know if was approved and being processed. I haven't seen anything. those of you that did online rebate, did you see anything yet?


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

So, Mobil emailed me back saying that the rebates were held up. The email is pasted in below

Thank you for participating in the Mobil Retail Spring 2015 rebate offer.
We are unable to process your request for the following reason(s): 
***8226;	Your cash register receipt must show purchase of at least 5 quarts of Mobil 1, Mobil Super Synthetic or Mobil Super products to qualify for this offer.

Please submit your corrected submission again at https://apfco.net/secure/R8235W/ or mail your completed form and receipt no later than 06/30/2015 to:

Mobil Spring 2015 Rebate
PO Box 2988
Grand Rapids MN 55745

If you have questions regarding this offer, please call 1-866-895-9127.

So I called the number and got a person on the line. He provided me an email address to resend the scanned receipts and a scan of the form. I did this and next day lady wrote back saying i had given them identical copy of the same receipt twice. I looked and i had not. It turns out she had printed same file twice. I was nice about it and she apologized and now my rebate is processing. Trying to get my $30 fair and square. The 6 to 8 weeks clock is starting over again after waiting 2 weeks once.

The weird thing is my original rebate never showed up in the search that you can find within the online form to apply for rebate. You have to look real hard to find it toward bottom of form. Anyone have success with an email coming back saying your info is good and you will be getting something. The first time i applied it said i would here something in about a week. At top of previous paragraph, the first person that I got on phone said the system was really backed up and it was more like 2 weeks before you would hear something. Be persistent and perhaps you will succeed.


----------



## Frediesel (Apr 28, 2012)

I received the same email and thought that the issue was that the receipt doesn't specify that the oil is Mobil 1 oil. It includes all other information including the part #. I was asked to snail mail the original receipt along with the form to a specific address. I might include a printout of the oil on Pep Boy's website with the part # as proof.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

BB_cuda said:


> So, Mobil emailed me back saying that the rebates were held up. The email is pasted in below
> 
> Thank you for participating in the Mobil Retail Spring 2015 rebate offer.
> We are unable to process your request for the following reason(s):
> ...


what store receipt are you using? Some of them are confusing. Last year when they did this deal, they processed my Walmart receipt properly with no issues. I bought mine at Walmart again this time and when I bought 2 5 qt jugs, the receipt said:

" Mobil 1 5Q 2 at $24.xx $48.xx".

Some cashiers scan each one so it's clear on each line that I bought 2. I hope my rebate processer reads it properly. I've learned that if you highlight or circle your receipts and rebate forms, it helps with their processing. I circled the number "2" on the receipt just to make sure they caught that.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

montr said:


> ...I got 10 liters of Mobil1 *10*w30 *ESP *...





robster10 said:


> ...I can't find mobil1 *10*w30 *ESP*. They only list 0w30, 5w30, 5w40 with ESP and BMW LL04 classification.





montr said:


> ...At my local store, the *10*w30 *ESP *LL04 is on the shelf.





digitaldav said:


> 10w30 is on my stores shelf also, but thats not on sale..
> The esp oil thats on sale is formula M 5w-40. Not 5w30...





montr said:


> No. The *10*w30 *ESP *LL04 is only available in 1 liter container at the store. I got 10 liters and 2 filters.


Unless something has recently changed, Mobil1 ESP LL04 does NOT come in 10W30. It is available in 5W30 and possibly 0W30.


----------



## regdfry (Mar 1, 2015)

From the Mobil Oil website, link: https://mobiloil.com/en

"Based on what you've told us, your vehicle manufacturer recommends a 0W-30, 0W-40, 5W-30 or 5W-40 viscosity and oil that meets BMW Longlife LL-04. We offer these motor oils to help protect your vehicle. Results are displayed from highest to lowest level of protection."

Entered 2011 BMW X5 35d in the website tool for finding oil and filter for my car. Received this message "Based on what you've told us, your vehicle manufacturer recommends a 0W-30, 0W-40, 5W-30 or 5W-40 viscosity and oil that meets BMW Longlife LL-04. We offer these motor oils to help protect your vehicle. Results are displayed from highest to lowest level of protection."

Next, there was an image of a 1 quart bottle and more text: "Mobil 1 ESP Formula 1 5w-30 oil, Mobil 1***8482; ESP 5W-30
Advanced full synthetic formulation that provides outstanding performance designed for diesel cars with particulate filters
Protects emission systems catalytic converter icon in black and white
Formulated to protect diesel and gasoline emission systems
5.0/55.0 / 5 Read all 3 reviews"

I put the rebate in the snail mail. The rebate may be here before I pay Uncle Sam?


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

d geek said:


> Unless something has recently changed, Mobil1 ESP LL04 does NOT come in 10W30. It is available in 5W30 and possibly 0W30.


My mistake. I got 10 liters of 5W30 ESP Mobil 1 with LL04 certification.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Got 15 quarts of Mobil 1 ESP 5W-30 before the sale was over. Now need oil filter for my X5 diesel. Where do you guys buy your oil filter from?


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

finnbmw said:


> Got 15 quarts of Mobil 1 ESP 5W-30 before the sale was over. Now need oil filter for my X5 diesel. Where do you guys buy your oil filter from?


I have Amazon Prime and I like the convenience, I got the following filter from Amazon for $18 each: "MAHLE Original OX 177/3D Oil Filter"

In Atlanta, my nearby NAPA also carry the filter for a similar price. Note: if you are a AAA member, you can get additional discount at NAPA


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

montr said:


> I have Amazon Prime and I like the convenience, I got the following filter from Amazon for $18 each: "MAHLE Original OX 177/3D Oil Filter"
> 
> In Atlanta, my nearby NAPA also carry the filter for a similar price. Note: if you are a AAA member, you can get additional discount at NAPA


Thanks montr! And thanks for posting this great deal, much appreciated!


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

idparts dot com. I got 2 oil filters for $15.95 each
http://www.idparts.com/catalog/prod...=2991&osCsid=0f23f13d9d232932b772e9ca4863bbf3

the link says Hengst but the photo shows Mahle. I got them in mail yesterday and they are Mahle. I also purchased air filter and fuel filter there.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Flying Ace said:


> what store receipt are you using? Some of them are confusing. Last year when they did this deal, they processed my Walmart receipt properly with no issues. I bought mine at Walmart again this time and when I bought 2 5 qt jugs, the receipt said:
> 
> " Mobil 1 5Q 2 at $24.xx $48.xx".
> 
> Some cashiers scan each one so it's clear on each line that I bought 2. I hope my rebate processer reads it properly. I've learned that if you highlight or circle your receipts and rebate forms, it helps with their processing. I circled the number "2" on the receipt just to make sure they caught that.


Pep boys per my first post on this thread.

Has anyone got positive response back on the rebate going through? My pep boy receipt (attached but I cropped it to one line item) wasn't super clear that mobile 1 was being purchased.
EDIT: I called the phone number I posted back on page 1 of this thread. They still haven't processed mine. They told me call back in another week. Its been 2 weeks, 2 days since my resubmission.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I tried placing an order online and found their system was really crap. It was supposed to be a hold at store for pick up but I never received confirmation it was ready, so I just went on over and picked it up off the shelf. They only had 1 quart, which was all I really needed to top off with, but like to keep a couple handy in the garage.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Place I went to had 20 of the 5w-30 and 6 of the 5w-40


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

I usually buy enough for 2 years of driving. Past experience tell me they will have the same sale (Mobil 1 ESP + Mobil filter) next year. IIRC, Pep Boys had the same sale on a yearly basis for the past 3 years.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

I just changed the oil with the Mobil 1 and I feel better.... except the BMW dealer sold me an OEM filter without the two smaller O-rings that go on the plastic shaft holding the filter! It came with a copper washer and the large O-ring. What a bunch of baloney, now I need to go to the parts guy and demand a replacement and expect the usual run-around.. Sheesh.

PL


----------



## Frediesel (Apr 28, 2012)

I've purchased three different filters (including both Mann & BMW brands) and can't remember any of them having the smaller o-ring. I assumed it wasn't needed, but now that you mention it, I'm not so sure.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Frediesel said:


> I've purchased three different filters (including both Mann & BMW brands) and can't remember any of them having the smaller o-ring. I assumed it wasn't needed, but now that you mention it, I'm not so sure.


Same here. On amazon, search "MAHLE Original OX 177/3D Oil Filter" and you see the filter, the big O-ring and the crush washer.


----------



## coolrockdaddy (Apr 3, 2015)

I ordered Mann oil filter from Amazon and got crush washer both O rings.................got cabin filter too.both for 44$


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

coolrockdaddy said:


> I ordered Mann oil filter from Amazon and got crush washer both O rings.................got cabin filter too.both for 44$


There are three O-rings. One big one for the main screw-in area, and two smaller ones for the far end of the plastic piece that fits inside the filter. Its nice that they include the copper crush washer, though.

PL


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

regdfry said:


> From the Mobil Oil website, link: https://mobiloil.com/en
> 
> "Based on what you've told us, your vehicle manufacturer recommends a 0W-30, 0W-40, 5W-30 or 5W-40 viscosity and oil that meets BMW Longlife LL-04. We offer these motor oils to help protect your vehicle. Results are displayed from highest to lowest level of protection."
> 
> ...


haha, good luck with the rebate, last year when I did this rebate, it look 2 months.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

BB_cuda said:


> Pep boys per my first post on this thread.
> 
> Has anyone got positive response back on the rebate going through? My pep boy receipt (attached but I cropped it to one line item) wasn't super clear that mobile 1 was being purchased.
> EDIT: I called the phone number I posted back on page 1 of this thread. They still haven't processed mine. They told me call back in another week. Its been 2 weeks, 2 days since my resubmission.


you should be okay, the receipt has a part number reference.


----------



## regdfry (Mar 1, 2015)

I received my ****30 DOLLARS AND 00/100 CENTS rebate check from Mobil yesterday! I submitted the rebate request by snail mail on March 17, and received the check on April 27. 

I love these rebates when combined with a huge discounted price too! I will be on the watch for this promotion again next March.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Regdfry, glad to hear someone finally got a + response. My re-submission was about a week after your's so hopefully i will see something 1st week of May.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Received my two $15 checks today! Submitted on April 2nd or so. 15 qt of premium oil and three filters for about $100, not too shabby.


----------

